
Amplemarket, AI-Powered Sales Assistant - zinedine
http://amplemarket.com/
======
tuyguntn
How is everything AI-powered these days?

Do you guys mean template/rule/pattern based when you write AI-powered?

Once in a while someone posts something AI-powered and I will immediately
check is there any breakthrough in this field, after testing product will get
disappointed.

In my opinion AI-powered Sales Assistant, should check old/new customers, get
information about their needs, check whether they need to buy product again,
find new leads, tell Sales Manager about them, for further decision making and
many more things it should capable of doing.

And all of them should be in automated/intelligent way, not

    
    
        if (hello|hi|dear) -> respond(Hi xyz,....)

~~~
mattvot
> In my opinion AI-powered Sales Assistant, should check old/new customers,
> get information about their needs, check whether they need to buy product
> again, find new leads, tell Sales Manager about them, for further decision
> making and many more things it should capable of doing.

Not to detract from your point, but as an aside I always find it interesting
when comments like this are made.

I'll paraphrase a thought from Nick Bostrom in "Superintelligence: Paths,
Dangers, Strategies" that development in AI for the most part will be a series
of small incremental steps, to the extent as to redefine our definition of AI
as we solve each seemingly astonishing problem. The redefinition occurs as we
understand how these solutions work, label them and let them become as
familiar to us as Goal Trees, Rule-Based Expert Systems and Neural Nets are to
us now.

Would we be as similarly disappointed at the level of intelligence of "AI" at
a time when we do have products capable of doing as tuyguntn indicates?

------
glossyscr
Can anyone confirm: What I heard from VCs is that the hype AI is over again.
Not that they don't see a future in AI but ...

\- It's more difficult than expected; even narrow focussed Ai powered bots
have huge difficulties to understand

\- It's just another channel for existing products/business

\- Often 'AI' means a chat based interface with a well defined command set
like a CLI we all know

So, is it still wise to write AI-powered on a pitch deck?

------
anemitz
Does anyone know what about this is using AI? Seems like it's just using their
Midas product and then sending emails to contacts using uploaded templates.

~~~
Xorlev
AI is the new buzzword except even more weasely than machine learning or
machine intelligence.

------
rrggrr
Am I right that they are combining a call center with a list generation
service? Where is the AI part of this?

------
the_watcher
I've been using Amplemarket's Slack integration for about a month and have
been very impressed. It's basic, but very useful.

